# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Bonjour et bienvenue!

## Oddo

Bonjour,

----------


## Pravit

Eh bien, et moi, je deteste le francais! Je peux le parler un peu, mais comme j'ai dit, je ne l'aime pas. Les gens disent que le francais est la plus belle langue du monde, mais j n'en suis pas d'accord. Quand les francais parlent, il me rappele des grenouilles.   ::   
Jasper, et toi? Je pense que tu peux parler le francais aussi. 
A propos, est-ce que c'est vrai, que le mot "bistro" vient de быстро?

----------


## Oddo

Oui, je ne comprends pas l'id

----------


## Jasper May

::  Come come, you said it yourself: "just because it sounds like "pie" doesn't mean it is "pie." In most foreign languages, words that sound like words from your own usually have different meanings(unless its something obvious like "computer" or "internet"). "
Bistro comes from bistraud meaning 'shepherd'>biste meaning goat. A shepherd who sells wine, that is. > Any wine-selling shop > Any social event at which wine is drunk.

----------

Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Sadie. Je suis anglaise, jai qinze ans. J'apprends le francais pour trois ans a college, je ne tres pas bonne. Si vous voulez puis parle-moi sur MSN  messenger ou e-mail.  xsadie_tx@hotmail.com.
j'aime de francias langue. 
ya mozhna tozhye po-russki.

----------


## Marat Safin

My French is virtually non-existent atm. But I would like to say 'bonjour!' - I'll be joining this elite clan quite soon. Hehe 
Just how hard/long does it take to be fluent in le Francais? :P

----------


## joysof

> A propos, est-ce que c'est vrai, que le mot "bistro" vient de быстро?

 Нет.  
La l

----------


## Saavedra

> Just how hard/long does it take to be fluent in le Francais? :P

 Depends. If you're in a crappy school class, you could be going on your fifth year and only be able to read books with a dictionary and lots of caffeine... like me.   ::

----------


## bad manners

[quote=joysof] 

> A propos, est-ce que c'est vrai, que le mot "bistro" vient de быстро?

 Нет.  
La l

----------


## babotchka

Bon, c'est un peu off-topic, mais j'ai une question pour joysof : est-ce que le gars sur la photo c'est Julien Lepers ??? En fait j'avais deja remarque que le decor me disait quelquechose, mais j'etais pas sure. Alors vu que tu parles francais, ca me semble encore plus probable.

----------


## Antono

Bon apr

----------


## possopo

funny that the word "bistro" exists in russian now (bistro, not bystro, sorry, i'm too lazy to change my keyboard now).

----------


## Ludovic

[quote=Antono]Bon apr

----------


## Zhenya

What  "de Russie ou de ses pays voisins" interests you?

----------


## Pravit

Russia counts as un pays de l'Est?  :P

----------


## Antono

Russia has always been a European country so, of course, it belongs to Europe.  ::

----------


## brett

Je se trouve interessant qu'il y'a beaucoup d'individuels qui apprendent de francais, mais ne l'aime pas. Je suis aussi un peu comme ca, mais j'ai recontre beaucoup de gens francais gentilles. Alor, je l'aime assez. Le raison que j'apprenais le francais de premiere etais par la chance. Un jour, par pas raison a particulier, je se souciais a apprendre une langue. Je me cherchais la maison pour aucun chose etrange. Il y'etais une dictionnaire allemand, mais j'esperais a me trouve des choses espangol. Mais non. Il y'a une dictionnaire que nous achetions en France quand est-ce que j'ai douze ans, et une cassette. Alors, francais il fut. Je pense que le raison seulement que il y'a un sentiment negatif a la langue, est parce que l'image de la riche qui pensent ils sont grand parce que il peux dire "Oh ho, mais oui. He he he. Enchante mademoiselle". Sacrebleu!
Comme *Ludovic*, je suis passione par les pays l'est (d'europe, je veux dire). J'aime le sensibilite sombre et profund. Le plus dans leur art. Et a dire de francais et l'art de l'est, ne connait personne le directeur tzigane/francais Tony Gatlif? Il est mon directeur prefere. En particulier, Gadjo Dilo (l'inconnu bizarre) et Swing. J'espere voir Exils quand est-ce que ils se mettrai a mon pays. Je ne attrape jamais des films etrange.

----------


## майк

Comme *brett* j’aime beaucoup La France, mais aussi car c’est facile de voyager par le train

----------


## Pravit

Quand j'etais en Europe, j'ai recontru quelques francais. Ils etaient tres sympathiques, et je suis sur que la France est un bon pays a visiter. Mais ce que je n'aime pas est le son de cette langue.

----------


## майк

Je crois qu’on doit devenir familier avec une langue avant de d

----------


## Pravit

Je ne crois pas qu'une langue peut avoir une "qualite." Je n'aime pas le son de la langue francaise, c'est tout.

----------


## майк

> Je ne crois pas qu'une langue peut avoir une "qualite."

 En general, je suis tout

----------


## Pravit

Mike, un homme peut avoir sa preference, n'est-ce pas?

----------


## майк

Absolument. Je hais le c

----------


## brett

Le francais est le plus bien parle sans un accent francais.  ::  ha ha! Non, non, je fais de drole. Je deteste aucun de culture qui dit que ils sont "le langue de l'amour". Comme l'Italien, la flamenco et le danse tango de l'Argentine, It makes me sick, uuugghh. J'aime le nature 'vrai' de la flamenco, le tango et quelque de choses de l'Italie. Mais les hommes et les femme 'sleazy', ils sont les gens qui encouragent mon degout. Il y'a beaucoup d'arrogance autour les culture latine ie. le francais, l'italien, l'espangol. Je sens qu'ils disent "nous sont tres plus romantique que tout du monde autres". Alor, on peut entendre cet attitude dans la langue meme-elle. One can hear the arrogance in the language itself, when spoken by the sleazy 'language of love' people. Cet a un effet au son se-meme. Alor, je peux voir exactement pourquoi que Pravit ne l'aime pas. N'est-ce que ni mon prefere son d'une langue, aussi. Les hommes en films francais sont le plus mal. Urrggh!  

> je hait le celeri

 Ha. pas de moi. A les bar jus, j'ai toujour le combination du celeri, la carotte, et le plus meilleur de toute la menthe. Wow, j'aime la menthe. Comme le coconut, la menthe est ma nuriture prefere.Quand est-ce que j'etais un enfant, jus de carotte serais le mal absolut idee du monde.

----------

